# Kia Oraaaa.. :-D



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

hello i'm Jr_lover as you can see on my name thing. Well i am in Georgia and i ride a horse named Junior He's a quarter horse and pretty stocky with a BOOTY!!! lol i love those big booty's. Well i ride western i want to learn english but can't at the moment on account of no money and no english saddle. I also have many friends that i ride with and they are my bestest friends in the world and i may talk about them on here every now and then like add them in on something. Um well thats pretty much all for now just ask me for any other info. I saw your horses in the pics thing too and there gorgeous. 

Oh and with the siggy did you put







in the back of your url?


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

ooh thankya. tiz showing up now. =D
Yah riding friends are the best in the world, I have to agree with you! Toby's a QH too.. =] ..and Junior (if thats him in the pic) looks gorgeous too, tho I can't see the famous tushy? :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

8) Hey welcome......yay another kiwi on the board! 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome.


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

thankya. =]
yay tumai! where are you from?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey girl, I'm down country from you in the Northern Wairarapa 8)


----------

